# Battle Video Pearl Harbor MV(download file avi)



## williamzhang (Apr 24, 2009)

In my last thread,I didnt knew how to upload this video.Here,I Finished it
I Hope everyone will like it


----------



## <simon> (May 3, 2009)

William this is just fantastic!!

Did you seriously make this yourself?? Well done on an incredible effort!!

How long did it take you to get it right? 
e.g- get the video clips to correspond to the music (great choice of music too by the way!)

Oh and thanks for uploading it so we can download it!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## morf (May 3, 2009)

Good job there. I really like the music.


----------

